# Emergency Exit Windows



## Two4Traveling (Oct 11, 2013)

We are new to RVing and are getting ready to hit the road with a 2011 296RE Outback. The only window in the bedroom is an "emergency fire exit" window. If you open the emergency exit window will if fall out? If not, can it be used daily, or only as an emergency exit? Thank you.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Where are the hinges. I have an older trailer so I can't comment for sure on yours. The emergency windows in our trailer are hinged at the top so they swing open but stay attached to the TT. The one in the front has a screen with a large red handle to pull it off in an emergency so we often open that one. The one in the queen slide does not have a screen so that one stays shut.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I Have a 2013 230rs and the emergency windows on mine have hinges on them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can open them but if opened past the length of the handle they will fall off the hinge.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Practice Emergency Escape I think if you practice exiting the TT through the window you will quickly decide that it is what it says it is; EMERGENCY EXIT! If you guys decide that it is just a secondary exit, could you let me know what campsite you'll be at this summer? I gotta get a video for Americas Funniest ... it will be a winner!


----------



## Two4Traveling (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your responses. It looks like we have a usable window. Happy Travels to all!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

We use ours pretty regularly as far as opening. You can push the window out a little ways with the lever and the lever will then lock in place to hold the window open...


----------

